# Scanstub.exe / Norton 360



## tysee (Oct 28, 2007)

So during the transition of going from Norton Internet Security and Norton 360... I'm guessing some sort of trojan jumped out at me, or some other type of virus.

Just to give you a general idea of what's going on and new things that have happened in the 2 minute span.

1. "Windows Security Alter. Warning! Potential Spyware Operation!...." They even spelled unauthorized wrong... with no 'u'. That's new.
2. When I try to connect to my Norton 360, it's popping up saying "scanstub.exe"
3.I'm getting pop-ups even though I have a pop-up blocker every 2 minutes saying internet speed monitor
4. It's not letting me get into my control panel, or change my desktop, or access properties just about anywhere.

I'm wondering what I can do... and I would absolutely appreciate the heck out of anyone who might be able to offer me some assistance here. Until then I'll keep trying to run norton.

Thanks in advance if anyone can help


----------



## tysee (Oct 28, 2007)

yea, i guess i figured no one would know what to do


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------

